

How a 38 year-old with no computer science background made an iPhone app - plasticbugs
https://scott.silvrback.com/how-a-38-year-old-with-no-computer-science-background-made-an-iphone-app

======
huxley
sigh ... sometimes I wish it was common knowledge that computer science !=
software development.

It feels like I'm reading a sentence that said "How a 38 year-old without a
biology degree made a large family."

------
plasticbugs
Hi, this is me. For the title, I was going for something like 'guy with no
formal software development education/training', but that was too wordy. I
guess I'm stuck with what it's at now.

Reason for the post: I didn't start learning with a decent roadmap. So at the
very least, I figure I could provide the path I followed. Thanks for the
kudos!

------
dpanah
Great Job dude!

